# Stolen Dagger Kingpin 6.2 -yellow



## kayakinolive

Stolen at the Golden community play park Friday May 28, 2010. Yellow Dagger Kingpin 6.2, working on getting the VIN number


----------



## chiefton

Hey this just popped up in Fort Collins craigslist under sporting. I can help in any way even if this includes simply buying it back for 100$.

Craig
9709038438


----------



## Jensjustduckie

"No Oars included" definitely shady, good luck gentleman.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster

Yeah no oars included. Here is the link Dagger Kayak


----------



## kayakinolive

*thanks!*

I appreciate you letting me know! I'm in Haiti for 6 months but I was attached to that boat so i'm working on getting a friend to purchase it for me


----------



## chiefton

I must say I don't think that you should have to buy it. However $100 is a small price for no trouble. I can buy it for $100 if you like. I would act quick though 100 boat is a screamin deal and it likely will not last long. I would definitely try to talk the price down seeing as the seller is seems fairly dimwitted.

Craig
9709038438


----------



## Buckrodgers

chiefton said:


> I must say I don't think that you should have to buy it. However $100 is a small price for no trouble. I can buy it for $100 if you like. I would act quick though 100 boat is a screamin deal and it likely will not last long. I would definitely try to talk the price down seeing as the seller is seems fairly dimwitted.
> 
> Craig
> 9709038438


Hey Craig can I come along? I'll hold him while you beat him with a kayaking oar.


----------



## kayakinolive

*stolen boat*

Yes, please buy it back for me! I loved that boat and now they don't make them anymore and it was in perfect condition. I can't call you right now from Haiti, but my email is [email protected] and we can keep in touch about it that way. And if I was back there, I would totally help you beat him down. ( : It makes me sick to have to buy back a stolen boat. the only thing that stood out was some rusty bolts in front of the seat holding it in where the original black knobs fell off. but I will be back out in Colorado this next spring or sooner, so let me know if you are able to buy it for me. Thanks!

-olivia


----------



## kayakinolive

oh and I have Skype so if you are connected to that, let me know and i will email you my skype name. thanks!


----------



## smauk2

Keep this page updated I want to hear how this goes down.


----------



## kayakinolive

*all good!*

So my buddy just called and it's at a Pawn shop. He's going to pick it up so all should be good. She said she would charge him less than $100. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rodgers712

*none*

Did you have any ID written on the boat (name written inside etc.) if you buy it and it is truly yours I'm sure you could notify the police. Also where was it when it was stolen in/on a vehicle or something just wondering I go to Golden a lot and sometimes leave mine in the back of my truck unsecured while I walk and check the water levels. That’s BS I noticed drums in the back ground of the craigslist add this guy probably stole some kids first drum set too. Hope you can get this guy if he is not a boater its crap if he is a boater he really deserves to be busted.


----------



## kayakinolive

yeah i saw the drums in the background, but makes sense now that i know it's a pawn shop. I would definitely watch your kayak in golden now. I just had the back of my SUV open with it sitting inside and had walked up the sidewalk to talk to people for maybe 10 minutes. It was the time of year when the tubers first started coming out


----------



## chiefton

Glad to see that it is all going to work out for a small fee. I hope your friend informs the pawn broker that the seller is a thief. The pawn broker should have a record of who the seller is/was. Probably not a worthy battle to get the law involved, or seek vigilante justice but frustrating to see such a scumbag turn such a small profit on something of sooooo much value to the owner. Ok I'm off to jam on my new drumset. Peace


----------



## fatbob

i'd hope the pawn shop has the seller info; totally worth turning into the police,,, maybe not just for the kingpin,, but for the Golden paddlin community and visitors.. I hope the boat thief is rewarded justly for his actions!!


----------



## Full_Tilt

Given that most kayaks are over 1000 dollars it is a felony in the state of Colorado to steal a kayak. It's definitely worth going after this guy, given that all is information was taken when he sold this item to a pawn shop. If he gets busted he will realize its not smart to steal from such a close knit community.


----------



## mhelm

seller is a pawn shop... Mister Money... FYI.


----------



## mhelm

sorry... posted this after just reading the first page... oops!


----------

